# Picking up my new foster in 2 hours!!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I am sooo excited!! A new foster puppy is coming into the Ranger household tonight! Everything is puppy-proofed (I think), the crate is back up with a blanket and a few soft toys, and I took Ranger out on a hugely long walk in a new area this afternoon. We were hunting for a low spot by the river but never found one...either way, Ranger is tuckered out.

I have no info on this pup besides the fact that he/she is only 8 weeks old. I've never had a pup this young; Scout was the first pup I'd had and he was about 3.5 months when I got him so this is going to be quite the experience! 

We've started up a bit of puppy breed pool to guess what kind of breed the pup will be. Or at least, the main ingredient making up the Heinz 57! I'm guessing border collie X, my brother thinks lab X, my mom says shepherd X and my dad's going with "mutt" which we said was cheating.

Anyone else want to guess? I will be posting pics ASAP when things settle down in a few hours. Whoo! Puppy! I've got puppy fever!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Yay! Can't wait to hear all about him or her! I can't wait to see Ranger's expressions either!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

I am so very excited for you and Ranger. Whatever he/she is I know you will both love the pup!
You will do fine!
Just don't be surprised if he/she has to go out im middle of night and pups go out often!! Do you have a crate?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant wait to see the pictures of the new puppy. Can you give us a description of the puppy? Be ready to go outside at night several times. Best to get on a schedule, read up the puppy section.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness so exciting! This may be just the ticket to help Ranger get over the loss of his friend - a new friend! Definitely keep us posted and take lots of pictures!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

How exciting! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Checking in for puppy pics


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Checking for puppy pics.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay!! Got my new foster! She is soooo adorable!! This is the first time she's been away from her littermates and she's barely cried. We picked her up at the vet clinic and she got a blingy new collar and then we drove home. Ranger was sooo excited to meet her but she's pretty nervous of him. Luckily he's been really good with her. Sniffs her, then backs away and lays down next to her. There was ONE teeny incident where he pawed her and she yelped. I think ranger's wondering why she won't play with him and now he's taken to throwing his toys near her. Scout was barely in the house for 30 seconds before he had charged at Ranger and they started playing.

This little girl is named Devon, but I might change it to Daisy...or something else. I don't know. She's super cute, a little shy, but I was told she was also very independent. Ranger's respecting her and giving her space right now, which I think is amazing of him. He's also gotten over his obsession with dogs that are held! Right now, my mom has stolen little pup and they're on the couch watching tv. 

This little gal is so adorable. She's so pudgy and when Ranger's not around, she wags her tail so fast and waddles around. Lots of grunting, too! She fell asleep on my brother's girlfriend's lap and stayed there for about 45 minutes. And...here she is!

In the truck on the way home:









The meet and greet









look at her tiny nose and paws!









Serious face









A truck ride meant a long nap...and Ranger carefull sniffing her









Keeping watch over his new friend









Ranger wasn't tired, but he thought he'd rest until she was awake









Then she woke up and my brother's girlfriend was gone and Ranger was a little too close so she ran off to the corner and piddled...poor girl.









and that's the new foster!! she goes in for her spay in the next 7-14 days and then she's up for adoption. She peed outside and got a huge fuss made over her which she loved! She's so adorable when she waddles and wags her tail! Then she was biting my hair and giving me puppy kisses! Sooo cute!

Quick q for those with little pups and bigger dogs: how do you help the little ones get used to the big ones? Ranger isn't being pushy at all and respecting her space, so I do just keep them together? He sniffs her, then walks away, lies down and watches her. He's not being rambuctious or anything. Is it okay to keep them in the same area?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cutie!!! Now who was it that guessed a shepherd????


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, my mom did! She's having a great time snuggling with the little one right now so I told her that's she what she won as her prize!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

So cute! She looks like she could even be purebred...we had GSD's when I was growing up and there was an oops litter (BIG oops that involved Dad getting out of his crate, chewing threw a door to get Mom out of her crate and then we had puppies). The pups looked a LOT like Devon/Daisy/Delilah (she looks like a Delilah to me so I threw that one in lol).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Ranger will teach his new foster all she needs in life. He is being a great sport and giving her lots of slack.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Ranger might be Danny 2.0!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

She is so cute! Glad you have another foster, I think it will help you and Ranger. I think it's ok for them to be together. Ranger is not hurting her and not being too pushy about play. I think she is just nervous right now. Maybe after a nights rest you will see a difference in them tomorrow. Congrats and good-luck!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I just ran upstairs to check on her and she's somehow convinced my mom to lift her up on the couch so she's passed asleep on the couch! Meanwhile Ranger is on the ground and keeps lifting his nose up to check on little puppy...so cute!

Bad news is apparently I'm super allergic to little one! I've broken out in hives everywhere her little muzzle/paws have touched me, which is all over my arms and legs. Shoot.

Sam - that is so funny that you said Delilah because we were tossing that name around, too! Maybe that's the one!

Melissa - I could be so lucky if Ranger was Danny 2.0!

Thanks so much everyone - we are all very happy in the house tonight! Ranger is perkier than he's been since sat night when Scout left and it's nice for me see Ranger so happy. Especially since the crate won't be empty anymore!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Awe, CUTENESS! And I think Ranger's behavior toward her is ADORABLE!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is soooooo cute!!!! And it looks like Ranger loves her already! She definitely looks like a Delilah! Sorry you are breaking out though, I didn't know that you could be allergic to one kind of dog and not another, I just assumed if you were allergic it would be to all dogs. Will taking an antihistamine help? Looking forward to seeing more pics and hearing all about her!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe giving her a bath would help?? Maybe it's something in her old environment that you're allergic to and she brought it with her.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I tend to get hives/rashes with some dogs and cats and horses when they rub their muzzles on me. I did with Ranger for about a week after I got him and now he's the only dog who doesn't cause me to break out. Even Blue and my horse Virgil makes me break out into little hives. Oh well. It's no big deal. just a little itchy. At least it's not bugging my asthma!

Little one has been sleeping since 9pm on the couch! She is tuckered out and I'm sure the vaccine is playing a part, too. Fingers crossed she's not up all night! 

AND, she's just peed outside! Yay!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the best thing you can do is just let her acclimate to him... perhaps try holding her while they interact so that she doesn't feel so vulnerable? Or if there's a well-rounded, safe, smaller dog in the mix, they can really help a pup to feel more comfortable! When we brought Iorek home, he was a little smaller than a loaf of bread and immediately had to spend time at my mom's house, who owns an 85lbs Aussie/Bernese Mountain Dog mix... I remember it taking more than one visit before Iorek felt comfortable enough to really bop around in the presence of the Aussie, but he warmed up to the shih tzu mix pretty much immediately. Long story short, don't be too put off if it takes a couple days =)

Toooooo cute! Have fun!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

OH my gosh, what a cutie pie!! And kudos to Ranger for being so gentle and respectful of her. How did she do overnight? (And I vote for Delilah, too :--big_grin: )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Devon*

Devon is just so adorable!! I think she looks like a GSD!!
Ranger is being SO GOOD WITH HER-ANOTHER Danny!!!
In time she will get braver.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She is SO cute!!! You definitely have puppy fever!!! :

Hope she had a good overnight. It's early for you yet (though I wonder if you haven't been up already!). Looking forward to seeing how she did her first night and full day.

Hoping a bath for the baby and some good antihistimines help your hives. They can be miserable. Bet they won't keep you from snuggling, though. Ranger must be happy to have a new pal.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

How was your first night? She is so cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a doll. Give her some time to settle in-I'm sure she is scared and once she feels safe, you will see a totally different little pup. Ranger is such a great big brother too, sure does remind me of Fostermom's Danny too, that's awesome.

I like the names Devon or Deliah, she's just adorable. 

Looking forward to seeing more picutres and hearing how everything went last night.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So, I'm up! Actually, I've been awake since 5am but this is the first chance I've had to get on the computer!

We were up til midnight last night and little one was getting braver and bossier. She's taken to mock charging at Ranger and barking/growling at him (all in play) and he just sidesteps her and looks down his nose at her. Last night she heard a car door slam when we were outside for the last potty break (which took 40 minutes because she kept laying down) and then she barked and started trotting down the sidewalk to the street! 

Finally she peed and I put her in her crate, at which point she freaked out. She was all over the door and I was worried she'd hurt herself so I let her out and put her up on my bed. I thought I'd wait til she got sleepy, then put her back in her crate. My plan almost worked until she caught sight of herself in the mirror and she started barking at her reflection! Back in the crate, she whined a little, and then slept til 5am. Peed/pooped outside around 5:30, napped again at 7, had her breakfast around 7:30 and now she's back in her crate, yelping. 

She's getting much braver around Ranger except for when he moves too quickly around her or approaches her head on. Then she yelps or runs away with her tail between her legs. Good for him, he never pursues her and now he's taken to only approaching her from the side. He's being wonderful and she's already used him as a step and curled up in his tail and fell asleep! She's a little sweetie and he's being amazing. Not quite as taken with her as he was with Scout, but I'm sure it'll get better with time.

And for names, Scarlett has entered the picture! Gone with the Wind is one of my all time favourite books and this little pup is pretty, charming, independent and bossy - just like Scarlett O'Hara! 

I'm sure I'll be taking more pictures today!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

She's so cute!Your mom won,i'm almost certain it's a shepherd mix.Or she could even end up looking like a full shepherd. Good luck with this little sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

Ranger

Thank you for that very entertaining update! I can picture everything that is going on there. Her interacting with Ranger will help her with her socialization.
I think it is amazing she slept until 5:30!!

Can't wait for more pictures and updates. By the way, I think the name Scarlett is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness....baby girl is sooooo adorable!!!!! Hats off to you for fostering (and all the others that do), I wouldn't be able to let her go.

Ranger should probably enjoy the quiet time because once baby girl gets comfortable in her new surroundings, she'll undoubtedly turn in to another Scout.

Ranger is such a good foster brother!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the name Scarlett. She is just adorable and sounds like she is working things out for herself and Ranger. I think they will be running and chasing each other in the next 24 hours. She has confidence if she is going up to everyone and letting herself be picked up so they will be playing soon. I cant wait for more pictures once that happens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you're making progress, each day will improve.

Love the name Scarlett too!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah! So glad to hear that your house is full and busy again!! She is adorable! I like Scarlet and Delilah. Delilah was going to be our name if we had gotten a girl rather than Sawyer. 

I really need to stop looking at all of these foster puppies. They are all so cute, I am falling in love with all of them!!! I am definitely having the itch for a new pupper!!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds like things are going very well with little Miss "Scarlett" today! I can't wait to see more pics of her and Ranger playing and especially of them curled up together! I'm sure this has helped Ranger after missing Scout so much.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I almost missed this thread...wow, she is very cute! Love the name Scarlett...


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

She's so cute. I love the name Delilah, especially because of the song "Hey there delilah" by Plain White T's, which has the sweetest lyrics. Scarlett is also beautiful.

Ranger is amazing! He loves being a big brother and he is so sweet and patient  

Have fun with the little furball and keep us updated!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She is adorable!!! Ranger sounds like hes a great foster brother!!  How are your hives doing?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She really looks like she's got a lot of GSD in her, so I'd name her Greta, a good solid German name :. 

I like Scarlett but I knew a Basset named that by her foster mom because she had a a lot of scars all over her body...so now when I hear that name that's all I can think of. She also had a three legged dog named Eileen, so she was pretty literal with her name choices.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is the cutest thing!! I think the name Scarlett sounds perfect for her! And it is just so cute the way that Ranger is acting. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the name Scarlett! Kudos to you AND to Ranger for helping her learn the ropes. It's great how Ranger is now "side-stepping" up to her. He's so smart!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

A quick update on Ms. Scarlett:

After her morning jaunt and her breakfast (had no idea how much to feed her, good thing she self-regulates!), she pottied outside and then I put her in her crate around 8:30am, in preparation of me having to go to work tomorrow. She was good in her crate last night - eventually - but she cried and yelped sooo much this morning! I'm not sure if it was because no one was down there with her or what, but she cried until 9:10! Then she was mostly quiet until I let her out around 10am. Since then, we've been going pretty much non-stop. Lots of time outside and she's enjoying exploring. She barked at a pot when she knocked it over and wrestled with the garden hose. Then she put her paws up on Ranger's pool to get a drink of water and almost fell in...it's been an exciting morning!

She's had two mini naps so far and is currently passed out on Ranger's red bed. The two of them are not quite friends yet...she likes to boss him around by barking and charging at him, but is still nervous when he comes up to her. I rolled a tennis ball for her a few times and then Ranger decided he wanted it. He zoomed after the ball, didn't touch her, but she ended up yelping and crying and running back to me. Ranger's still tossing toys towards her in hopes she'll become a little more interesting. So far it hasn't worked!

Oh, and in one of her mini-naps I took out the clippers and clipped her nails! She was angel! She didn't move once so I alternated clipping a nail and rubbing her belly so she grunted. What a good girl!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

sooo cute! What a great idea about the nail-clipping!


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

She is so cute! She looks just like my friend 's two dogs- both what we like to call shabs. Shepard lab mixes.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Oh my she is ADORABLE!! I love the story about the mirror, how cute that must have been! She's one lucky girl!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is just the sweetest thing. Your stories are too funny. Keep them coming, along with pictures. How is she adjusting to Ranger? Is he still be so good with her or is he just fed up and ready to play haha?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She's getting more comfortable with him, but everytime she tries to be brave something bad happens. Case in point: Ranger was playing with his wubba and trying to entice her to come play with him by shaking it all around. She got really excited, ran over to him in puppy-fashion and he accidentally walloped her in the side with the wubba. She yelped and ran off crying with her tail tucked behind her legs. For the next 3 hours, everytime she had to pass Ranger she'd yelp, tuck her tail and run as fast as she could. Poor Ranger is so bewildered. All he wants to do is play and everytime she's interested, something like that happens to her!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just seeing this now. She's a cutey pie. Bless you for fostering her. I hope she helps Ranger get over the blues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

Ranger

Ms. Scarlett will come around in time. I know there are lots of people on here that are experts in socializing dogs-I am sure they can give you some good pointers.

Sounds like you won't have a boring day with Ranger and Scarlett!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

They'll get used to each other in time. When Samantha was a puppy we began by socializing her with my fiancé's parents dogs... 4 to be exact (2 labs and 2 min. schnauzers). We actually kept her there (my fiancé lived at home at the time and I practically moved in while Samantha was a pup) until 5 months old or so. What helped was knowing that the adult dogs were trained... which obviously Ranger is.

We allowed the adult doggies to sniff and explore but then required them to keep a safe distance to allow the pups (Samantha and her litter mate which my fiancé's mother got) to adjust. They're the best of friends now and have been for a long time. We never had any real issues... the biggest one was keeping the older dogs from playing too roughly with the puppies. 

Sounds like a good time to see Ranger's training shine! Best of luck and I can't wait to see more pictures! Thanks for fostering!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a sweetheart! It's good to read about how happy your family/pack members are again. Thanks for all the smiles!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so sorry I am late to this thread. But I've been keeping up on facebook and through email, so I feel like I know her already 

I agree completely that Ranger is definitely Danny 2.0. He just wants to be the best big brother possible. 

She's absolutely precious ... and sounds like quite the little diva. I will look forward to hearing about her adventures with Ranger, just as I looked forward to the adventures of Scout and Ranger.

I hope she slept better last night and is getting more comfortable with the crate.

Looking forward to more pictures (hint, hint!) And like others have already said, thanks to you, Ranger (and your family) for fostering 

Kim


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this now and she is so cute. Ranger is such a good boy. Maybe it will become a tradition now to name your foster pups with "S" names.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Things are going pretty well, besides crate-training. She's pretty easy, for all that she's bossy and independent. She loves to bark at Ranger when she thinks he's doing something wrong. She reminds me of a little sister tattling on a big brother, whereas Scout was much more a partner in crime of Ranger's!

She knows her name now, knows "sit", and she's got a new trick of launching herself off the corner of the deck in the attempt to get to where Ranger is (which is up on the second level of the yard). I almost died laughing the first time she did it. It's a 2.5 ft gap and about 2.5 ft tall, and little 8 week old Scarlett tried it. She got the height, but not the distance, hung in the air for a few seconds, then fell to the ground. Her newest trick? She waits til someone (usually me) walks past that area and she runs over and launches at that person to be caught. She gets a ton of air time - the first time she did I was partially turned away and then next thing I knew, I had a puppy flying at my face! 'll try to video it later today!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Might not want her jumping like that on her puppy hips, it's cute but if she's part GSD... >.<

Yes, we need more pics<:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

No worries, she only tried it once. The subsequent fall and face plant into the wooden level seemed to cure her of iher infallibility. Now she just jumps when some unsuspecting person is walking past because she expects to be caught! Caught, then gently delivered to the level she wishes to go. She doesn't even walk up the stairs yet so she's not stressing her hips too much. Besides the playful hops she does when she's trying to get to Ranger's ears or muzzle!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

She is so cute! Sounds like she has a great foster Mommy too! Good luck and enjoy the puppy antics.


----------

